# Spice Rack?



## Callisto in NC (Nov 1, 2007)

I am looking for a (preferably) natural wood spice rack that doesn't come with those cheap crappy spices.  I have been collecting the nicely shaped McCormick bottles and refilling them.  I want a rack that will hold them but can't seem to find one anywhere around that I've looked.  By that I mean I could be looking in all the wrong places.  Anyone know where I could get one kind of like this.  (but without the 24 spices and a little more natural wood).

Thanks, you guys are so great with the help here.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2007)

Callisto,
Take a look here This might be what you're looking for and you might be able to get it without the spices..If not try looking at A cost Plus store and see what they have in stock.

Wood & Wooden Spice Racks
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Nov 1, 2007)

Calli, Buck has made several spice racks for me.  He's a professional woodworker.  If you can't find what you want, let us know and he'll make one for you, too.     He can duplicate the one in the picture, if that's what you like.  For a fee, of course.  He can make it any tone of wood you want and any size you want, not just for 24 bottles.  Trust me.  Your spice collection will grow.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 1, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Calli, Buck has made several spice racks for me.  He's a professional woodworker.  If you can't find what you want, let us know and he'll make one for you, too.     He can duplicate the one in the picture, if that's what you like.  For a fee, of course.  He can make it any tone of wood you want and any size you want, not just for 24 bottles.  Trust me.  Your spice collection will grow.


Oh, Katie, that sounds great. I already have over 35 bottles and that doesn't count the spices is ugly bottles that I want to replace with the McCormicks bottles.  And I would completely expect to pay for someone making one.  Cost of wood, shipping, and of course craftsmanship.  I don't mind paying for good craftsmanship that is what I want, not just what I can find.  You know what I mean?  Craftsmanship is key.  You can spend money on something that will fall apart but it comes with spices or pay for quality.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool, Calli.  PM me with your preferences.  Originally, I gave Buck my dimensions for the first spice rack.  He was suspicious but made it anyway.  Then we moved to another house and he had to make one twice the size.  Hee!  Hee!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 1, 2007)

Will do Katie.  Thanks and thank Buck for me.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows - should you keep your spices (and I guess the rack) in the pantry away from sunlight, or are they fine next to the stove? Currently I keep my salt and pepper mills out on the counter but the other spices in the pantry (because I have no spice rack.)


----------



## Bilby (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd go for the dark cupboard as sunlight effects everything it hits.  Some recommend keeping spices in the fridge but I can't comment on that.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 2, 2007)

car boot sales, garage sales, charity shops, second hand shops and the likes.

that`s where I got mine from


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 2, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows - should you keep your spices (and I guess the rack) in the pantry away from sunlight, or are they fine next to the stove? Currently I keep my salt and pepper mills out on the counter but the other spices in the pantry (because I have no spice rack.)


Keep them away from heat sources. I have no pantry, considering buying a portable one though, but I also have a couple of areas of the counter that never see the sun, so I can have a rack out.  My cupboards can't fit them so I need something on the counter.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a ton of spices and I love to store mine in those small clear gladware containers.  They are cheap and it's fairly easy to stack them up in a drawer for example. 

I also have a nice wooden spice rack (came from the Mikasa outlet) that revolves and is very sturdy but I keep that in my pantry.  The food I cook is laden with atleast half a dozen spices if not more so I need easy access and the gladware containers are perfect. 

They are also easy to wash, dry and reuse.


----------



## Shaheen (Nov 5, 2007)

I love collecting spices. Some in the refrigerator, some outside. Haven't quite understood the logic, just following what grandma says 

I have granite shelves made against the granite counter top where all the everyday spices are lined up. All in clear glass containers.


----------

